# Drive more slowly or reselect?



## darylhuff (Dec 1, 2003)

My Touareg occasionaly displays a message in the MFI that reads "Drive more slowly or reselect". I looked through the manuals and I couldn't find what is causing this message or what it is that I should "reselect". I assume it has something to do with the ESP system, but I am not driving in ice or snow when it comes on. Even if it is the ESP system, it would be good to have something that is a little more descriptive. Am I supposed to turn on/off the ESP? The message sure looks like a literal German translation rather than a properly formed English warning, "... more slowly...".
I know there are cars (e.g. Acura) that will disable the ESP system after it has been activated 6 or more times during a drive due to concern about brake rotor wear. However, those cars warn you each time the ESP system takes over due to driving conditions. I guess they assume if you blow through the warning that many times you must know what you are doing. I saw no such warning (ESP system correcting for conditions) before the badly formulated message appeared in my MFI.


----------



## Corradodrvrfnd (Feb 15, 2002)

*Re: Drive more slowly or reselect? (darylhuff)*

Are you trying to adjust the air suspension?
If you try to go to high or too low with the air at a speed that won't allow it, it says drive more slowly.


----------



## darylhuff (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: Drive more slowly or reselect? (Corradodrvrfnd)*

I didn't get the air suspension in my Touareg. It is a V8, convenience pkg, nav system, bi-xenons, and nav system.


----------



## mr.vw (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: Drive more slowly or reselect? (darylhuff)*

That's the mesage you get when you trying to shift from high to low range...while still moving....try stopping, shifting to neurtral then, try shifting to high range..


----------



## mr.vw (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: Drive more slowly or reselect? (darylhuff)*

That's the mesage you get when you trying to shift from high to low range...while still moving....try stopping, shifting to neurtral then, try shifting to high range...also maybe the same mesage for the suspension set to high for speed...


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Drive more slowly or reselect? (darylhuff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darylhuff* »_I didn't get the air suspension in my Touareg. It is a V8, convenience pkg, nav system, bi-xenons, and nav system.

Wow! Two Nav systems!


----------



## Corradodrvrfnd (Feb 15, 2002)

*Re: Drive more slowly or reselect? (4x4s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4x4s* »_
Wow! Two Nav systems!
















hehe...
It is the message that you get when you try to shift from high to low range when moving to fast. Stop turning knobs while your driving


----------



## darylhuff (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: Drive more slowly or reselect? (Corradodrvrfnd)*

I've never adjusted the high/low switch while driving -- I never even changed it out of the high mode. I guess I'd better get my car back into the dealer.


----------



## cgmb16 (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: Drive more slowly or reselect? (darylhuff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darylhuff* »_I've never adjusted the high/low switch while driving -- I never even changed it out of the high mode. I guess I'd better get my car back into the dealer.

Sounds like your car also has an attitdue problem and its getting on to you for doing something to it.







You might need to discipline your little T. LOL


----------



## stevetjr (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Drive more slowly or reselect? (cgmb16)*

There is also a speed warning available in the comfort settings in the MFI. You might see if it actually got set there.


----------



## Psl53 (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Drive more slowly or reselect? (darylhuff) Just got the same message*

darylHuff,
did you ever find out what the error message meant. I just got the same message about three time for a second or so. Anyone else getting these messages?
Peter


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Drive more slowly or reselect? (darylhuff) Just got the same message (Psl53)*

the explanation by mr.vw above is correct. look at his post above.
why you'd get it without attempting to switch to low range I don't know.
get someone with a VAG-COM to scan for fault codes.


----------



## Juaser (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Drive more slowly or reselect? (darylhuff) Just got the same message (Psl53)*

Mine does that too, and I have never switched it into low range. It did it when i was pulling a Uhaul about 3 times on a 1700 mile trip, and it also has done it a couple of times while I'm just driving around town. I told the dealer about it, and they couldn't find anything wrong with it. I'd be really interested to know what the cause is.


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Drive more slowly or reselect? (Juaser)*

are there any other symptoms? what do you do when it happens? does it go away by itself?


----------



## Juaser (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Drive more slowly or reselect? (sciencegeek)*

The warning is just it. I slowed down at all times, and then resumed speed. It seemed to just go away on its own. Still kinda disturbing though.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Drive more slowly or reselect? (Juaser)*

If you are getting this warning while driving and you are not trying to shift from high to low, then I think you have a problem. Could be somehow there is a controller that is acting on its own and telling the transfer case to shift. Maybe that stepper motor is acting up. You should bring this to your service manager's attention and he should contact the tech people in VW for some answer.


----------



## Juaser (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Drive more slowly or reselect? (spockcat)*

I'm going to have to take it back again. I already brought it to my dealers attention, but I'm gonna have to go back. This bad boy should be running perfect. I'll give Martens a call tommrow, never used them, anybody have any good things to tell me about them?
I'll keep you guys updated at to what the deal is.


----------



## Psl53 (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Drive more slowly or reselect? (Juaser)*

I'm going to call my service dept today. I got the message while slowing down coming off a highway off ramp. I didn't touch anything, it just came on and went off right away, then a minute or two later flashed again and then did it one more time. I have noticed a clunking noise when slowing down, I didn't get a error message on that occasion. I'll let everyone know what the service dept has to say.
Thanks
Peter


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Drive more slowly or reselect? (Psl53)*

TO: Darylhuff

Believe me when I tell you this... because I know from experience.
You need to take your TOUAREG to your dealer, tell them about the warning you've been receiving and tell them you want a complete inspection and possible replacement of your STEPPER MOTOR.
When I went thru my nightmare back in January... one of the warnings that displayed on my MFI was exactly the same as yours, and I was informed by VWoA, that that specific warning is due to a fault in the Stepper Motor.
Good Luck!


----------



## Psl53 (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Drive more slowly or reselect? (TREGinginCO)*

Thanks TREGinginCO,
I brought mine in to the Dealer and the Service Manger as well as the Touareg specialist were very interested. Mark, the specialist took the time to take the vechicle for a test drive, of course the message didn't come up, and said he would e-mail VWoa and see if anyone has information and find what dynamics would cause that message.
TREGinginCO I'll will let Mark know about your post, He says he reads the site.
Thanks
Peter


----------



## darylhuff (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: Drive more slowly or reselect? (TREGinginCO)*

My problem was the stepper motor. The 5052 at the shop told them that within 1/2 hour of having it in the shop, but it took 3 days to get authorization from VWoA to replace the part the computer told them to replace. Once they went to order the part it had to be rush shipped from Germany so I waited another 2 days.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Drive more slowly or reselect? (darylhuff)*

I'm glad that worked out for you. After I got my warning, my TOUAREG left me stranded for an hour about 40-miles outside of Moab, UT. 
I'm happy your TOUAREG didn't leave you stranded!


----------



## Psl53 (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Drive more slowly or reselect? (TREGinginCO)*

Wow, I'm headed for Vegas on next Thursday, I'd better get on it!!!. TREGingCo and the rest, Thanks for all the great information.
Peter


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: STEPPER MOTOR*

S-T-E-P-P-E-R M-O-T-O-R-S
are problematic in the Touareg.
Check this thread for additional information. There is also a Transfer Case Control Module that is also an issue and related to the Stepper motor.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1163199
It is amazing how this problem started out very slowly and is really picking up. I think a lot of the early VINs have defective Stepper Motors because the ones they're using now have different part numbers than the originals.
Stepper Motor? Its the black thing in this picture:










_Modified by bravocharlie at 8:48 PM 3-9-2004_


----------



## Psl53 (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: STEPPER MOTOR (bravocharlie)*

Brought my "T" in to the dealer and it's been in the shop for over a week. Took too much time to get with the engineers and get the part ordered. Drove to Las Vegas in a rented (by the dealer) Cherokee, really makes you appreciate the Touareg. Got home and I'm still waiting for the transfer case control module. Hope this is the fix and not the stepper motor.
Out
Peter


----------

